# 6000 for $99.00



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Did I hear that? Wonder if it includes a Dishpro adapter?


----------



## Neutron (Oct 2, 2003)

John Corn said:


> Did I hear that? Wonder if it includes a Dishpro adapter?


I heard the same thing. Is it the 6000u with both modules for $99??


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Neutron, I doubt it.

I might get one just to get HD temporarily off the 110 bird. I don't have an antenna up.


----------



## Neutron (Oct 2, 2003)

John Corn said:


> Neutron, I doubt it.
> 
> I might get one just to get HD temporarily off the 110 bird. I don't have an antenna up.


I would really like he HD locals around here, thats my main reasoning for getting it.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Maybe they did lower the price, Charlie might be trying to get rid of his 6000 inventory before the 811 is released?


----------



## MikeHDTulsa (Nov 10, 2003)

When I called about the 6000u offer today it was still $199 and $149 if you are a long time subscriber so I figure Charlie just forgot the price. I also asked about the legacy adapter and the CSR said they would throw it in. I am kind of worried about the price of the 811 on the first Charlie chat I heard about it was going to cost $299, the second chat it was $399, now it is $499, five more Charlie chats you might as well buy the 921!!!!. I can not wait for the 921 I am ready to be a beta tester. Good luck on new toys before Christmas, Mike.


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

MikeHDTulsa said:


> When I called about the 6000u offer today it was still $199 and $149 if you are a long time subscriber so I figure Charlie just forgot the price. I also asked about the legacy adapter and the CSR said they would throw it in. I am kind of worried about the price of the 811 on the first Charlie chat I heard about it was going to cost $299, the second chat it was $399, now it is $499, five more Charlie chats you might as well buy the 921!!!!. I can not wait for the 921 I am ready to be a beta tester. Good luck on new toys before Christmas, Mike.


I called THREE times tonight & got the same answer:
Since I am a Digital Home Plan subscriber (I lease boxes), I DO NOT QUALIFY for the promotion pricing!!! 

I was quite ready to help them reduce inventory, but NOOOOOOOOO. My 3 years as a rental customer means JACK!

Robert


----------



## jdolby (Oct 14, 2003)

tahoerob said:


> I called THREE times tonight & got the same answer:
> Since I am a Digital Home Plan subscriber (I lease boxes), I DO NOT QUALIFY for the promotion pricing!!!
> 
> I was quite ready to help them reduce inventory, but NOOOOOOOOO. My 3 years as a rental customer means JACK!
> ...


----------



## Neutron (Oct 2, 2003)

jdolby said:


> tahoerob said:
> 
> 
> > I called THREE times tonight & got the same answer:
> ...


----------



## mtjt3 (Oct 16, 2003)

tahoerob said:


> I called THREE times tonight & got the same answer:
> Since I am a Digital Home Plan subscriber (I lease boxes), I DO NOT QUALIFY for the promotion pricing!!!
> 
> I was quite ready to help them reduce inventory, but NOOOOOOOOO. My 3 years as a rental customer means JACK!
> ...


You can get the 6000u Deal just fire off an e-mail to charlie and they should make an "exception" for you...Make sure u ask for the OTA cartridge too if you dont ask for it they will not offer it ....Good Luck


----------



## jdolby (Oct 14, 2003)

I too called right after the chat but was told I have to get the 6000u from a local retailer. Can't I order direct with Dish?
Is this right? I bought all my equipment back in 97'.

JD


----------



## Orange Man (Oct 9, 2003)

Any idea on what it would cost with an extra Dish to get the 61 or 148 SAT ? Or would it be better to buy a used / new on off E-Bay? Can I use a Dish 500. I'm using two dual LNB's or are the Dish Pros better and easier to install?


Kenny J.


----------



## Steve R (Nov 11, 2003)

mtjt3 said:


> You can get the 6000u Deal just fire off an e-mail to charlie and they should make an "exception" for you...Make sure u ask for the OTA cartridge too if you dont ask for it they will not offer it ....Good Luck


What's his e-mail address?


----------



## alv (Aug 13, 2002)

[email protected]


----------



## Neutron (Oct 2, 2003)

alv said:


> [email protected]


I take it yall are getting the same shaft that I got on the phone about the $99 deal?


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

alv said:


> [email protected]


HERE IS MY EMAIL SENT!!!!

Hi,

I am getting frustrated as a 3 year AT150 customer trying to get the 6000u HD receiver WITH the 8vsb card. I tried THREE times via CS yesterday & was told that I did not qualify?? That is BS.

I am willing to pay $149 right now for a 6000 with 8vsb as well as commit to 1 full year of HD service!

Is there someway to get an exception for me? I am even planning to upgrade to a 921 next year for $999!! I plan on being a long term customer unless this 6000 fiasco guides me otherwise. But as of today, I currently have no incentive to get HD service through Dish. I am even tempted to sigh up for the Voom service or switch to DirecTV as well.

Please help & thank you,
Robert


----------



## Neutron (Oct 2, 2003)

This is the response I got.

"Thank you for your recent e-mail regarding the Mod 6000U HDTV receiver Promotion. Please call me at the toll free number below to discuss this matter. I work from 8:00 AM to 4:30 PM Mountain Time and my off days are Saturday and Sunday. 



I look forward to hearing from you soon."

I just talked to a representative from their executive VP office at Echostar and he said that he got a bunch of these e-mails regarding this. He said that when Charlie mentioned the $99 price last night he just about fell off his couch because he had never heard of that price and he knew that people would be e-mailing in about it since the CSR's didn't know anything about it. He did say that his boss is already working on getting him the info and that he will call/e-mail me with the info and he would see what he could do about getting me one. He was very nice and I have noticed with DISH is pays to try to work these things out peacefully.


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

I just got an email reply. Someone at another forum said that they will give it to DHP customers for $199. 
Thanks for info!

Robert

Here is the email: 


> Dear Mr. Ancker,
> 
> Thank you for your recent e-mail regarding the Model 6000U HDTV receiver. Please call me at the toll free number below to discuss this matter. This Promotion did not originally apply to Digital Home Plan customers; however we will allow DHP customers to participate in the promotion on an exception basis.
> 
> I work from 8:00 AM to 4:30 PM Mountain Time and my off days are Saturday and Sunday. I look forward to hearing from you soon.


----------



## Neutron (Oct 2, 2003)

I wonder if you got the same person that I got in my e-mail.


----------



## Rmcgirr83 (Sep 12, 2003)

Neutron said:


> I wonder if you got the same person that I got in my e-mail.


Mark Duffy? He is in a VP's office in Colorado. I originally got hooked up with one for $199 with the OTA module back when the HD pack first came out.


----------



## meatman (Oct 14, 2003)

help anything i can do to get the 6000 for 99.00


----------



## Neutron (Oct 2, 2003)

Rmcgirr83 said:


> Mark Duffy? He is in a VP's office in Colorado. I originally got hooked up with one for $199 with the OTA module back when the HD pack first came out.


Thats the guy. He was really nice over the phone. If he could get it to where they bill me for the receiver I would do that.


----------



## Rmcgirr83 (Sep 12, 2003)

Neutron said:


> Thats the guy. He was really nice over the phone. If he could get it to where they bill me for the receiver I would do that.


Yeah, he added that on and also started my HD pack, did not need a year sign up. Billed the unit to my account and I had the unit (brand new as well) in three days, just in time for the weekend.


----------



## meatman (Oct 14, 2003)

how can i get the 6000


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

Rmcgirr83 said:


> Mark Duffy? He is in a VP's office in Colorado. I originally got hooked up with one for $199 with the OTA module back when the HD pack first came out.


AWESOME!

Yep thats my guy too.

I just called the CS (Mark) for the Executive Office after his email to me.
I am getting the 6000u for *$149 INSTALLED*! I am also getting the 8vsb for the cost of *S\H ($8.95)! * 

Scheduled for FRIDAY!!!

This is MUCH better than paying $600 for a 6000u w\8vsb normally. I can then resell on Ebay later after I get a 921!

The deal is for anyone who asks. After last months CC, they were flooded with inquiries. They decided to give the $149 deal to DHP customers who bothered to ask. I think emailing the [email protected] is the BEST way. You passed on to the Executive office CSR. He emailed back in less than an hour.

Robert


----------



## jdolby (Oct 14, 2003)

jdolby said:


> I too called right after the chat but was told I have to get the 6000u from a local retailer. Can't I order direct with Dish?
> Is this right? I bought all my equipment back in 97'.
> 
> JD


 I called again and the CSR said sorry, you can order that from me for $149 plus $8.99 shipping for OTA module. But said the SM44 switch is $119. I tried to get the switch for free by offering to commit to another year. NO DEAL. I then mentioned the Charlie $99 deal. Of course he had no info. He suggested that I wait a couple of days and call back.

Crazy! I don't understand why big companies do business this way. 
I spend $80 per month now. They would get another $15 if they just gave me the friggin switch! ($5 for add receiver plus $10 for HD programming) 
I passed on his offer. Maybe by the end of the week.
JD


----------



## greylar (Oct 31, 2002)

tahoerob said:


> I can then resell on Ebay later after I get a 921!


I suspect that there are a lot of us that want to do that. Hopefully it won't hurt the market price to bad when all these 6000s hit ebay.

G


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

jdolby said:


> But said the SM44 switch is $119.
> 
> JD


 The guy I talked to said that any required LNB, switches, or adapters are INCLUDED.

Robert


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

greylar said:


> I suspect that there are a lot of us that want to do that. Hopefully it won't hurt the market price to bad when all these 6000s hit ebay.
> 
> G


Since 6000s are still selling on Ebay for $500 now, I suspect that there are lots of buyers out there who do not read these forums!!!!

Robert


----------



## Rmcgirr83 (Sep 12, 2003)

tahoerob said:


> The guy I talked to said that any required LNB, switches, or adapters are INCLUDED.
> 
> Robert


That's because he is not some dumb ass no nothing CSR, but works for Stephanie (can't remember her last name) who is way up the corp. ladder. Mark is a very nice guy and will do his best for you.

If you want a 6000u, *STOP CALLING THE CSR'S AND SEND AN EMAIL TO [email protected]*. This does require a little effort guys, shouldn't but does.


----------



## Rmcgirr83 (Sep 12, 2003)

greylar said:


> I suspect that there are a lot of us that want to do that. Hopefully it won't hurt the market price to bad when all these 6000s hit ebay.
> 
> G


Hell, I'm going to sell mine. Even if I get $250 for it, its still better than $500.00. N'cest pas?


----------



## jdolby (Oct 14, 2003)

tahoerob said:


> The guy I talked to said that any required LNB, switches, or adapters are INCLUDED.
> 
> Robert


 Hey Tahoerob,
Are you setting the 6000u up as an additional receiver or replacing one? The CSR I spoke with was NOT gonna give me a free switch. I have 2- sw21's and need a sw44 to get 3 receivers working.
Was it Mark Duffy that said all the switches, adapters are included?

JD

(BTW neighbor I'm in Hedgesville, I had Dynamite Digital TV in Winchester do my Starband install)


----------



## MikeHDTulsa (Nov 10, 2003)

Hi, there are two promotions for the 6000, one they ship it to you and you install it which does not include any switches, the second one is you let them install for free and they will include any switches or wiring to a new room. When I did the free installation they would not include the dishpro adapter for my DP34 switch instead they wanted to switch me back to legacy SW64 switches but I had a dishpro adapter laying around so I used it so I would still be ready for the superdish. Now I think they are including the dishpro adapter, would make sense to me why switch HD users to legacy switches when in a month or two you would have to switch them back for superdish which will only work with dishpro switches. This may be different for DHP users.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Sears is offering the 6000 w/ 2 Dishes for $698.00. You can add the OTA tuner for only $149. I wonder how many of these have moved from their shelves over the past few weeks??


----------



## Neutron (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm supposed to get an answer from Mark Duffy tomorrow on what they will do with that promotion.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Let us know, I'm still debating on getting a 6000 until the 921 is released.


----------



## jdolby (Oct 14, 2003)

Yes, Neutron tell us what he says about the $99 deal.
I sent an email to [email protected]* today but got no reply. I''ll post here too if I get an answer.

JD

I want my HD!


----------



## meatman (Oct 14, 2003)

mark also called me said tomorrow or thursday ,on what they will do .said he had to talk to his boss and charlie and said to please send no more e-mail i wonder why?wonder what will come of it?


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

jdolby said:


> Hey Tahoerob,
> Are you setting the 6000u up as an additional receiver or replacing one? The CSR I spoke with was NOT gonna give me a free switch. I have 2- sw21's and need a sw44 to get 3 receivers working.
> Was it Mark Duffy that said all the switches, adapters are included?
> 
> ...


Yes it was Mark. The 6000 is going to be a THIRD receiver. So they are goingot include required hardware. Hopefully they will place quad LNB which I would end up needing for a future 921 anyway. Duffy said they probabky should.

Robert


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

John Corn said:


> Let us know, I'm still debating on getting a 6000 until the 921 is released.


This is exactly what I decided. Since the 921 is pushed back again to Dec. or 2004. I can get HD now for $150. I can then sell my Samsung OTA box on Ebay for $150-200 & breakeven. When the 921 comes out, I should be able ot then sell the 6000 for $300-500. Either way I cannot lose!! Besides now I can watch Sunday ESPN HD football & Bikini stuff on HDNet!!!

Robert


----------



## meatman (Oct 14, 2003)

has anyone elese heard from mark today about the 6000 deal?


----------



## Neutron (Oct 2, 2003)

meatman said:


> has anyone elese heard from mark today about the 6000 deal?


Has anyone heard today from Mark about this deal?


----------



## dmodemd (Jul 5, 2002)

MikeW said:


> Sears is offering the 6000 w/ 2 Dishes for $698.00. You can add the OTA tuner for only $149. I wonder how many of these have moved from their shelves over the past few weeks??


Hehe yeah I was walking through Sears and pointed out to a salesperson that Dish themselves was selling the 6000 loaded for $149.... his eyes popped open and I saw exclamation points flying out the top of his head as I walked away...


----------



## oyving (Sep 16, 2003)

jdolby said:


> I too called right after the chat but was told I have to get the 6000u from a local retailer. Can't I order direct with Dish?
> Is this right? I bought all my equipment back in 97'.
> 
> JD


Sweet... I talked to that rep a month ago when I received my 6000. She's lying... Just call back.


----------



## Hemway (Aug 14, 2003)

Has anyone here heard anything more on the $99 model 6000 Deal. I heard the Charlie mentioned it again on todays retailer chat. I sent a email to [email protected] last night and again today and haven't received a reply back yet.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Hemway said:


> Has anyone here heard anything more on the $99 model 6000 Deal. I heard the Charlie mentioned it again on todays retailer chat. I sent a email to [email protected] last night and again today and haven't received a reply back yet.


Yes it's available, but it's $149.00 with 8vsb.


----------



## Neutron (Oct 2, 2003)

I got the $149 deal as well.

Mark had explained to me that Charlie didn't know off hand how much this promotion was and someone in the audience (a DISH employee) yelled out $99 and thats what he went with.

I have only been with DISH for a little over a year and originally qualified for the same promotion for $199, but he gave me the exclusive DISH customer price of $149.

When I asked he said that he could bill it to me instead of me having to pay for it up front. 

This is why I like DISH network. Their employees are really nice and they aren't jerks like some companies I have had to deal with before (like Dell, or my cable internet provider)


----------



## jdolby (Oct 14, 2003)

HI All

Mark called today and said the $99 deal was a mistake and apologized. During the chat a employee gave Charlie the wrong price.
Anyways, I got the 6000u plus 8vsb installed with all switches, adapters and a quad LBN for 3rd receiver for $149. He setup the programming and install date is 11/17. 

I am now a very happy customer. Mark was very pleasant and helpfull. I am staying with Dish.

JD


----------



## Neutron (Oct 2, 2003)

Make sure we ban Bob Haller from this post. 

Mark was very friendly on the phone was apologetic and that right there, combined with excellent service from DISH, is what is keeping me a customer.


----------



## edhd (Nov 13, 2003)

Mark Duffy was good to return a email and he also called my home. He couldn't give the $99. special, but he did a 6000u with the 8vsb cartridge for $149 including installation. One of my old receivers was on its last leg and it doesn't look like any 811s or 920s are in the real near future. I bought one. Thanks for the email address and the tip.


edhe


----------



## Hemway (Aug 14, 2003)

Boy, it's been a busy day. Mark called me last night and said the same thing everyone else is saying, Charlie made a mistake (he made it twice, once on the consumer chat and again on the retailer chat).

Because I've only been a Dish customer for 3 years, I would normally only qualify for the $199 deal. Mark said that because of Charlie’s mistake, he would offer me the 6000 for $149, and the OTA module for the shipping cost of $8.95. I also had to commit to 1 year of HD programming. Told him I needed to talk to the wife and would get back to him today.

Today, after discussing it with the wife last night, I sent him an email declining his offer. I explained to him that although we would both like to enjoy the ability to enjoy high definition TV viewing on our big screen Sony, his offer of $149 plus the $8.95 for shipping the over-the-air module is not as good of a deal when you add the one year HD programming commitment to the cost. She reminded me that 80% of our TV viewing is of our local channels, and we would be buying the unit for primarily watching our locals. I told him that because we use our model 501 to record some of our local channels during the day (501 won’t allow over-the-air recording), we would still have to subscribe to the locals so there would be no cost savings there. She said it was tempting deal at $99 for everything, but she thinks it would be a better financial deal for us to purchase a standard over-the-air receiver because we won’t be paying for programming we will only occasionally watch, and won’t be stuck with HD equipment we won’t be able to use if we ever decide to cancel our Dish programming.

God I hate it when she is right.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Bull! If Charlie said 99 bucks than they have to honor that price! It's like when I was in Minneapolis and I saw a Philadelphia Flyers black 3rd jersey. It was originally $160 but the tag on the inside of it said 64.99! I went to mention it to my wife who was outside the front of the store and a guy said to me "in Minnesota they HAVE to offer you that price" the owner gave me all this B.S. "oh I can't sell you this cause I would lose money" My wife then said where are your business cards, cause if you deny me that price I will go all over the mall mentioning to people that your store sucks! 

God I love THAT woman!!!


----------



## RNorm (Nov 14, 2003)

> Originally Posted by *Rmcgirr83*
> 
> That's because he is not some dumb ass no nothing CSR, but works for Stephanie (can't remember her last name) who is way up the corp. ladder. Mark is a very nice guy and will do his best for you.
> 
> If you want a 6000u, STOP CALLING THE CSR'S AND SEND AN EMAIL TO [email protected]. This does require a little effort guys, shouldn't but does.


*Indeed, the Deal is Real! A big thanks to all who passed on the info about this great deal!!*

After reading the thread yesterday, I emailed the person stated at Dish ([email protected]), and today I received an email from Mickey (who is in the same workgroupo as Mark), requesting that I contact him to discuss the offer. I called, left a message and within 10 minutes, I received a call back from Mickey who verified the present offer: *A 6000U with the 8VSB adapter for $149, with free install!* And because he's a nice guy, Mickey also made an exception and billed the deal to my Dish account (which makes a BIG difference with the upcoming holiday season) and I will be installed on 11/22 (the best time/day for my schedule).

As many have stated in this thread, if you want the HD hookup, simply do as everyone else has, email [email protected] and work with them. They are very professional and nice and want to keep good customers happy. Why get frustrated with conflicting info from CSR's who may or may not know what you're talking about. C'mon friends, this is almost painless and just think of how cool it will be once you're all hooked up...

So send that e-mail today..don't delay...

Norm


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

My 6000 install is tomorrow. I will post after to verify the "free" install did occur!

Robert


----------



## Neutron (Oct 2, 2003)

tahoerob said:


> My 6000 install is tomorrow. I will post after to verify the "free" install did occur!
> 
> Robert


Mine is Saturday.


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

Neutron said:


> Mine is Saturday.


I am almost looking forward to selling my Sammy 151 & later this 6000 on Ebay & thus collect more than I paid!!!!!!!

This is ONLY assuming that the 921 actually arrives before the V* or D* HD DVR :hurah:


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

tahoerob said:


> My 6000 install is tomorrow. I will post after to verify the "free" install did occur!
> 
> Robert


Mine was supposed to be installed today.
HOWEVER, they are *OUT OF STOCK*! WHAT!?!?

Now I may need to wait 1-2 weeks.

I even called the Exec. office 866# & she too confirm a current OUT OF STOCK.

Maybe the deal will be too good to be true if they are truly running out. Or its a ploy to wait until the 811 is out to not sell 6000 for cheap.

Robert


----------



## Hemway (Aug 14, 2003)

I have one question for everyone who is taking the $149 deal. Did the offer require you to also pay $8.95 for the shipping of the OTA module, and are you required to commit to 1 year of HD programming?

Like I stated in my previous post, the overall cost of the 6000 if you pay for the 6000, the shipping, and 1 year of programming will be $277.83 plus tax, which is higher then me purchasing a basic Samsung SIR-T151. I don't subscribe to HBO, Showtime, or any of those packages, nor do I use Dish for PPV. We usually go to the movies or rent/buy DVD's when they come out (which is a month or two before they hit PPV). Until Dish has more HD content, I can't see paying for programming I won't use. At $99 for the 6000 with the required programming package, I might have gone that route because my 1 year cost would have been about $218 plus tax, but for someone like me who really intended to use the 6000 for my OTA locals, the 1 year cost of the 6000 with the deal that was offered to me, just didn't make sense.

In the next year, Dish, DirectTV, and Vroom are all going to be offering more HD programming, and better offers on their equipment. With the advances in equipment over the last few years and because the prices keep falling on the new displays, I think I'm going the OTA route for now and will wait to see who becomes the leader in HD before I make my commitment.

Tahoerob, how much are you going to sell your Samsung 151 for?


----------



## Rmcgirr83 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hemway said:


> She said it was tempting deal at $99 for everything, but she thinks it would be a better financial deal for us to purchase a standard over-the-air receiver because we won't be paying for programming we will only occasionally watch, and won't be stuck with HD equipment we won't be able to use if we ever decide to cancel our Dish programming.
> 
> God I hate it when she is right.


Hmmmm, she may not be correct after all. If you try to purchase a 6000u with the OTA module, you will spend ~$500.00, if fact pretty much any receiver will set you back a tad. For ~$267 you get a receiver with OTA card and one years worth of 4 HD channels, as well as the ability to add an OTA antenna.

It's your money, do what you will, but you would end up saving a few $$ by getting this deal.

Just my .02


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

Hemway said:


> I have one question for everyone who is taking the $149 deal. Did the offer require you to also pay $8.95 for the shipping of the OTA module, and are you required to commit to 1 year of HD programming?


Yes, to the $8.95 for OTA. I did not have to commit to yearly vs. monthly on 6000. I can order the HD channels at install time.



Hemway said:


> Like I stated in my previous post, the overall cost of the 6000 if you pay for the 6000, the shipping, and 1 year of programming will be $277.83 plus tax, which is higher then me purchasing a basic Samsung SIR-T151. I don't subscribe to HBO, Showtime, or any of those packages, nor do I use Dish for PPV. We usually go to the movies or rent/buy DVD's when they come out (which is a month or two before they hit PPV). Until Dish has more HD content, I can't see paying for programming I won't use. At $99 for the 6000 with the required programming package, I might have gone that route because my 1 year cost would have been about $218 plus tax, but for someone like me who really intended to use the 6000 for my OTA locals, the 1 year cost of the 6000 with the deal that was offered to me, just didn't make sense.


A new Sammy 151 at Circuit City is $399! Ebay new\used ~$150-200.
In your case, the 6000 probably is not the best way to get OTA only. If you want HDNet, HDMovies, HD PPV, HBO HD, SHO HD, & Discovery HD as well, then get a 6000. Since I already have an OTA antenna, this is a lateral move for me at $149+ while I wait for the 921 HD DVR.



Hemway said:


> Tahoerob, how much are you going to sell your Samsung 151 for?


I will sell it for $150 + Shipping. However, see above post. It will be ~2 weeks!

Robert


----------



## Hemway (Aug 14, 2003)

If I didn't have to commit to the the HD package for one year, the 6000U with the OTA unit for $158 might not be a bad idea, but with everything I've been reading about what Dish, DirectTV, and Vroom are doing, I'm still not sure I'm ready to invest more money for equipment that is only usable if you subscribe to that service. I've been told that the Dish receivers will only process the OTA signals if you subscribe to some Dish programming. I was also told that the DirectTV units don't have that requirement. Is this true? TIVO is suppose to be coming out with a HD tuner/recorder will work on DirectTV and will compete with the 921. I may want to wait to see it that ever happens and compare the two at that time. 

As for now, I'll just rely on my 501 and 2800 for my satellite programming, and look for a deal on an OTA receiver for my HD locals. I already have an OTA anntenna installed and use that for my locals when we have a Dish outage during a storm, which isn't that often. As for the Samsung 151, they had new units here at the local Sams Club for $189.


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

Hemway said:


> If I didn't have to commit to the the HD package for one year, the 6000U with the OTA unit for $158 might not be a bad idea, but with everything I've been reading about what Dish, DirectTV, and Vroom are doing, I'm still not sure I'm ready to invest more money for equipment that is only usable if you subscribe to that service. I've been told that the Dish receivers will only process the OTA signals if you subscribe to some Dish programming. I was also told that the DirectTV units don't have that requirement. Is this true? TIVO is suppose to be coming out with a HD tuner/recorder will work on DirectTV and will compete with the 921. I may want to wait to see it that ever happens and compare the two at that time.


I hear that the TIVO HD DVR is first half of 2004. I too have looked into the Voom service., but am not ready to give $750 for a new service tht may or maynot survive.
It is true as far as I,ve seen in these forums that the Dish 6000 requires a Dish sub to use OTA. When the TIVO\Directv HD box comes out I will look at it especially if D* has more channels than Dish at tht time. Everyone says that TIVO is a much better DVR software to use.



Hemway said:


> As for now, I'll just rely on my 501 and 2800 for my satellite programming, and look for a deal on an OTA receiver for my HD locals. I already have an OTA anntenna installed and use that for my locals when we have a Dish outage during a storm, which isn't that often. As for the Samsung 151, they had new units here at the local Sams Club for $189.


That is a good price for new. I got mine used & still had to get a remote! Just don't tell any of the Ebay bidders when its time for me to sell mine!!!

Robert


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Since I am a sub, I can't verify this, but...I've read here that you don't need to be a sub to any package for the OTA module to work. The only issue is that you still need to have your receiver hooked up to a dish pointing at one of E*'s birds.


----------



## Neutron (Oct 2, 2003)

tahoerob said:


> Mine was supposed to be installed today.
> HOWEVER, they are *OUT OF STOCK*! WHAT!?!?
> 
> Now I may need to wait 1-2 weeks.
> ...


Man, I hope they don't try to tell me the same thing tomorrow when I am supposed to get mine installed, or I will either walk away from the whole deal, or make them give me the 811 for that price.


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

Well my 8vsb showed up TODAY via 2 day UPS!! 
But does me no good w\o a 6000!!!!! 

Robert


----------



## jdolby (Oct 14, 2003)

Yep Bummer!

I too got the the telephone call today saying OUT OF STOCK, my install date 11/17 was pushed back 2 weeks.

1. Got a 60" GWIII in Oct.
2. waited for Oct. and Nov. Charlie Chats for the 811.
3. 6000u was a temp box to get me to the 811.

Patiently waiting is gettin' old!
Man what do I have to do to get HD!!

JD


----------



## Neutron (Oct 2, 2003)

jdolby said:


> Yep Bummer!
> 
> I too got the the telephone call today saying OUT OF STOCK, my install date 11/17 was pushed back 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


So far I haven't gotten any calls from my Installer or DISH. I assume my install is still on schedule for tomorrow morning.

Did you do anything/call DISH and complain?


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

> I've been told that the Dish receivers will only process the OTA signals if you subscribe to some Dish programming.





> ...I've read here that you don't need to be a sub to any package for the OTA module to work. The only issue is that you still need to have your receiver hooked up to a dish pointing at one of E*'s birds.


This is corrrect. A satellite signal is required for the 6000 8VSB to give you locals but not an actual programming subscription.


----------



## Neutron (Oct 2, 2003)

Well, I just got the infamous call from my installer saying that they had to reschedule my install of the 6000u tomorrow because they didn't get their shipment from DISH, and the guy told me that DISH didn't even have anymore from their central office. They had to order them from the manufacturer. I thought they were no longer being made? My install has been rescheduled for next Saturday the 22nd. Is there anything we can do?

The CSR at the Exec VP office (where Mr. Duffy works) told me that he will get back in touch with me tomorrow once he talks with the local installer and he's also going to check and see what they can do if it is in fact that they ran out of 6000u's about giving me an 811 upgrade instead for the same price. (doubt that will happen though.)

Update: According to that same CSR from Exec VP Office, he checked their inventory and he said after confirming with another colleague that there is a major shortage of the 6000u and they don't know when/if they will get anymore in. He said that he didn't know if this was because of the 811 coming out. He did say that corporate might make a decision as to allow people who ordered the 6000u who haven't gotten them yet to get the 811 in place of it. He said that he couldn't promise anything but that could happen.


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

jdolby said:


> Yep Bummer!
> 
> I too got the the telephone call today saying OUT OF STOCK, my install date 11/17 was pushed back 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


You can do what I did in the spring, get an antenna on the roof & a used Samsung 151 box off Ebay for OTA HD from the local stations.

Robert


----------



## jdolby (Oct 14, 2003)

Nope, I have not complained yet. I'll call monday. No OTA HD signals out here.
I've already waited 1 1/2 months, what's another 1-2 weeks.
This is still a great deal. I'll just grin and wait.

JD


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

jdolby said:


> Nope, I have not complained yet. I'll call monday. No OTA HD signals out here.
> I've already waited 1 1/2 months, what's another 1-2 weeks.
> This is still a great deal. I'll just grin and wait.
> 
> JD


Again IF we get the 811 instead of the 6000 for $149, then it will have been worth the trouble!!!!!

Robert


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I hope your right Rob, but I can't see Dish doing this.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2003)

I ordered the 6000U package last Tuesday morning and the CSR said that it would ship out to me UPS Blue, so I should see it on Thursday (and in Dish's defense as a company, the verifications person I spoke to later did tell me it could take 5-7 business days).

Assuming that the CSR would know what the stock/shipping situation was, I called on Thursday after the unit didn't show up. The person I spoke with told me that my unit had not shipped yet, and that they had no information on when it would ship. She also said that I should be able to expect the unit within 5 days of my order, so I should call back early next week if I didn't receive it.

This morning I called to ask about the stock situation after reading the posts here about people not getting their 6000's. The CSR I spoke with was very pleasant and spent a good deal of time trying to find out something. Ultimately, she could not find out if they had stock or not. What she did know is that my order has not shipped yet, so its apparently out the window that I will be getting my 6000 in 5 days as CSR #2 told me on Thursday (it would have had to have shipped out on Friday, which it obviously did not).

Anyone have any newer information about when or if recent 6000 orders will be fullfilled?


----------



## Neutron (Oct 2, 2003)

Napster said:


> I ordered the 6000U package last Tuesday morning and the CSR said that it would ship out to me UPS Blue, so I should see it on Thursday (and in Dish's defense as a company, the verifications person I spoke to later did tell me it could take 5-7 business days).
> 
> Assuming that the CSR would know what the stock/shipping situation was, I called on Thursday after the unit didn't show up. The person I spoke with told me that my unit had not shipped yet, and that they had no information on when it would ship. She also said that I should be able to expect the unit within 5 days of my order, so I should call back early next week if I didn't receive it.
> 
> ...


From what the CSR at the Exec VP office told me, Corporate will look at this and make a decision on Monday as to what to do. I told him that it would make good on their part that if they are truly out of stock that they need to substitute an 811 HD Receiver in its place since the 6000s aren't being made anymore, and to honer the price that we already PAID. He said that he would note that and give it to Corporate on Monday.

What has everyone else's experience on their order?


----------



## Neutron (Oct 2, 2003)

Okay, I just got off the phone with Mr. Duffy, and my installer should be getting 5 6000's in tomorrow, and so my appointment is moved up to Thursday.

My OTA module should be here today.


----------



## Rickybaby (Nov 8, 2003)

Well, I got in on the deal. The installer showed up on Sunday with a 6000u (with 8SPK) and a separate 8VSB. Got everything working so am happy for now. I still have only a single Dish500 and get everything off of 110 so it they move all HD content to 61.5 I'll be screwed (have to get superdish).

I got the $149 price, plus the 8.95 for the 8VSB. Seems like since the installer brought the 8VSB with him I shouldn't have been charged the 8.95. Wasn't that the deal. If they ship it to you its 8.95 but if the installer brings it, it should be free (with 1 yr sub to HD pak) ????

RB


----------



## Neutron (Oct 2, 2003)

Rickybaby said:


> Well, I got in on the deal. The installer showed up on Sunday with a 6000u (with 8SPK) and a separate 8VSB. Got everything working so am happy for now. I still have only a single Dish500 and get everything off of 110 so it they move all HD content to 61.5 I'll be screwed (have to get superdish).
> 
> I got the $149 price, plus the 8.95 for the 8VSB. Seems like since the installer brought the 8VSB with him I shouldn't have been charged the 8.95. Wasn't that the deal. If they ship it to you its 8.95 but if the installer brings it, it should be free (with 1 yr sub to HD pak) ????
> 
> RB


My OTA module was shipped.

When I took advantage of the 510 deal I was told that since I didn't do CC autopay there was a $24.95 ship and handling fee though an installer brought it out.

They are keeping the HD pak (minus HBO and ST HD) on 110 so you're okay. 61.5 is only needed for those two channels.


----------



## xgrep (Aug 15, 2002)

Neutron said:


> They are keeping the HD pak (minus HBO and ST HD) on 110 so you're okay. 61.5 is only needed for those two channels.


You say this in a way that confuses me: do you mean that it will *always* be possible to get the HD pak with just a D500 and a 61.5 dish? I would love to hear this, but I really doubt this will be true for more than a year or so past the point at which SuperDish is fully online.

x


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

Neutron said:


> Okay, I just got off the phone with Mr. Duffy, and my installer should be getting 5 6000's in tomorrow, and so my appointment is moved up to Thursday.
> 
> My OTA module should be here today.


Duff man called today. I am reset up for the is Thurs. for 6000 install. Oh well the dream of a 811 was nice for a few days!

At least I already have the 8vsb sitting at home.

Robert


----------



## dbdsac (Nov 17, 2003)

Rickybaby said:


> Well, I got in on the deal. The installer showed up on Sunday with a 6000u (with 8SPK) and a separate 8VSB. Got everything working so am happy for now. I still have only a single Dish500 and get everything off of 110 so it they move all HD content to 61.5 I'll be screwed (have to get superdish).
> 
> I got the $149 price, plus the 8.95 for the 8VSB. Seems like since the installer brought the 8VSB with him I shouldn't have been charged the 8.95. Wasn't that the deal. If they ship it to you its 8.95 but if the installer brings it, it should be free (with 1 yr sub to HD pak) ????
> 
> RB




Rickybaby-
When did you request the deal? I sent an email request to [email protected] on Thursday morning and have received no response whatsoever.


----------



## Neutron (Oct 2, 2003)

xgrep said:


> You say this in a way that confuses me: do you mean that it will *always* be possible to get the HD pak with just a D500 and a 61.5 dish? I would love to hear this, but I really doubt this will be true for more than a year or so past the point at which SuperDish is fully online.
> 
> x


No, no, only those two premium channels in HD are on 61.5 From what I hear they will move those to 105, thus you will need superDISH.

The main HD Pak (Discovery HD, HD-NET, HD-Movies, and ESPN-HD) are on 110. I don't believe those will be on 105 anytime soon. Your current Dish 500 system will pick up the HD Pak just fine now.


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

Rickybaby said:


> Well, I got in on the deal. The installer showed up on Sunday with a 6000u (with 8SPK) and a separate 8VSB. Got everything working so am happy for now. I still have only a single Dish500 and get everything off of 110 so it they move all HD content to 61.5 I'll be screwed (have to get superdish).


 I think the goal is to not have any HD content on 61.5. I got a free 61.5 since it carried a few lame "must carry" locals, but I new currently it was needed for a few HD channels (HBO, SHO, CBS-HD). The rest are on 110. I think also that the plan is all NEW HD on 105.



Rickybaby said:


> I got the $149 price, plus the 8.95 for the 8VSB. Seems like since the installer brought the 8VSB with him I shouldn't have been charged the 8.95. Wasn't that the deal. If they ship it to you its 8.95 but if the installer brings it, it should be free (with 1 yr sub to HD pak) ????
> RB


IF they still send you one by UPS, then sell it on Ebay for $70-100!!!!!
IF they do not but charge you, then call CSR & get the charge removed.

Robert


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Looks like I'm getting my 6000u tomorrow, they called to confirm my appointment.

I didn't any extra charge for shipping, I just hope the installer has both modules with him tomorrow.


----------



## Neutron (Oct 2, 2003)

John Corn said:


> Looks like I'm getting my 6000u tomorrow, they called to confirm my appointment.
> 
> I didn't any extra charge for shipping, I just hope the installer has both modules with him tomorrow.


Make sure he has the legacy adapter for your system if you have DISH 500....


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I told the lady I had a Dishpro Quad and needed the Dishpro adapter, which she said would be included. She also kept refering me needing a Legacy Quad, guess I'll see tomorrow.

Something tells me I won't get everything or something will be screwed up about this.


----------



## Neutron (Oct 2, 2003)

John Corn said:


> I told the lady I had a Dishpro Quad and needed the Dishpro adapter, which she said would be included. She also kept refering me needing a Legacy Quad, guess I'll see tomorrow.
> 
> Something tells me I won't get everything or something will be screwed up about this.


Keep the rest of us updated since mine and tahoerob's isn't until Thursday.

I will not let them replace my Dishpro quad since the 6000 will be the only legacy receiver in the house.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Neutron said:


> Keep the rest of us updated since mine and tahoerob's isn't until Thursday.
> 
> I will not let them replace my Dishpro quad since the 6000 will be the only legacy receiver in the house.


I should be able to report back about this time tomorrow on how it went.


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

dbdsac said:


> Rickybaby-
> When did you request the deal? I sent an email request to [email protected] on Thursday morning and have received no response whatsoever.




The Duffy guy that a lot of people went through was on vacation Thurs. & Fri. He is playing catch up today.
When I emailed, I got a reply in ~1hr. & had it ordered by noon.

Robert


----------



## Rickybaby (Nov 8, 2003)

dbdsac said:


> Rickybaby-
> When did you request the deal? I sent an email request to [email protected] on Thursday morning and have received no response whatsoever.




Yes, I did the e-mail thing to [email protected] last Tuesday morning. Duff called the next day. Waited a couple of days for them to straighten things out and next thing you know I was scheduled for Sunday. Yep, they did the install on Sunday. Mr. Duff seemed like a very likeable guy so if you didn't get a response, I'd try again. You might even be able to get in on it ($199 or $149 deal) just by calling CS.

I also talked to the installer when he was here. He said they had only 2 6000's left (1 once I got mine) and didn't know when or if they would be getting more. So if you want one you should move right away or you might miss out.

RB


----------



## dbdsac (Nov 17, 2003)

Rickybaby said:


> Yes, I did the e-mail thing to [email protected] last Tuesday morning. Duff called the next day. Waited a couple of days for them to straighten things out and next thing you know I was scheduled for Sunday. Yep, they did the install on Sunday. Mr. Duff seemed like a very likeable guy so if you didn't get a response, I'd try again. You might even be able to get in on it ($199 or $149 deal) just by calling CS.
> 
> I also talked to the installer when he was here. He said they had only 2 6000's left (1 once I got mine) and didn't know when or if they would be getting more. So if you want one you should move right away or you might miss out.
> 
> RB


I tried CS first and got nowhere...that's when i sent the email. I not gonna hold my breath now that there seems to be a shortage of 6000's. I was quite surprised to see your posting here telling us of success!Maybe...maybe...


----------



## Neutron (Oct 2, 2003)

Just got my OTA Tuner module. Its nice and shiny...... Can't wait till Thursday to get my 6000 receiver hooked up.

SuperDISH will be available Dec 1. I was told by a CSR that I could place the order for it as soon as my 6000 was installed.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Neutron said:


> Just got my OTA Tuner module. Its nice and shiny...... Can't wait till Thursday to get my 6000 receiver hooked up.
> 
> SuperDISH will be available Dec 1. I was told by a CSR that I could place the order for it as soon as my 6000 was installed.


Are your locals available Dec 1st?


----------



## Neutron (Oct 2, 2003)

John Corn said:


> Are your locals available Dec 1st?


Oh, mine are on 110. I've had them since Jan of this year. I told her that I wanted to take advantage of the upgrade offer for SuperDISH if you subscribe to HD for a year.


----------



## dbdsac (Nov 17, 2003)

dbdsac said:


> I tried CS first and got nowhere...that's when i sent the email. I not gonna hold my breath now that there seems to be a shortage of 6000's. I was quite surprised to see your posting here telling us of success!Maybe...maybe...


I just got off the phone with Mark Duffy (everyone's right...a nice guy) he is shipping me a 6000u and 8VSB card for $149 to be billed to my account.


----------



## Neutron (Oct 2, 2003)

Anyone have theirs installed yet?

I got my OTA module yesterday. Its nice and shiney. Can't wait to install it into the 6000.


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

Neutron said:


> Anyone have theirs installed yet?
> 
> I got my OTA module yesterday. Its nice and shiney. Can't wait to install it into the 6000.


see the other related thread:
6000 for $149

I got billed today: $149 (no tax). I did not get billed for 8vsb card but I got it here!
At another forum, an installer came out with a 6000 with the 8vsb included!!
So the gut still has an extra 8vsb.

Robert


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Got mine installed today.......HD is SWEET!


----------



## Rickybaby (Nov 8, 2003)

dbdsac said:


> I just got off the phone with Mark Duffy (everyone's right...a nice guy) he is shipping me a 6000u and 8VSB card for $149 to be billed to my account.


Hey DBD, Duffy came thru for me so hopefully he will for you to. As Corn said, "HD is SWEET".

RB


----------



## dbdsac (Nov 17, 2003)

Rickybaby said:


> Hey DBD, Duffy came thru for me so hopefully he will for you to. As Corn said, "HD is SWEET".
> 
> RB


I bet it is! I'm really looking forward to it...hopefully by this weekend I should see it for myself  Have you had a chance to check out the OTA HD with this unit? If so, how well does it process it?


----------



## Neutron (Oct 2, 2003)

dbdsac said:


> I bet it is! I'm really looking forward to it...hopefully by this weekend I should see it for myself  Have you had a chance to check out the OTA HD with this unit? If so, how well does it process it?


Has anyone placed an order for the SuperDISH in a non locals area? I was told that I could once my 6000 was installed tomorrow. It would be scheduled for after Dec 1.

How is everyone liking the 6000 so far? How do the OTA channels look?


----------



## dbdsac (Nov 17, 2003)

Neutron said:


> Has anyone placed an order for the SuperDISH in a non locals area? I was told that I could once my 6000 was installed tomorrow. It would be scheduled for after Dec 1.
> 
> How is everyone liking the 6000 so far? How do the OTA channels look?


I'm in Sacramento, CA. Therefore I'm SOL for the Superdish for a while. I'm having a second dish installed Friday so I can pull in 148 for HBO HD and Showtime HD.


----------



## RNorm (Nov 14, 2003)

After reading several replies that there was a shortage on the 6000Us, I had some concern in regards to whether or not this really sweet deal would come through. However, yesterday, just like I was told by the person at the corporate office, I received my 8VSB tuner. Thus, I am energized and expectantly awaiting my install date (Saturday, the 22nd) and see no reason otherwise (and have heard nothing to the contrary) that by sometime Saturday I will be enjoying HD. I'll keep you all posted..

Norm


----------



## MikeHDTulsa (Nov 10, 2003)

Hi, I have a 6000u with the 8VSB module that I bought with the $149 deal and the local NBC, CBS, ABC, and PBS HD channels Look just as good or maybe a little better than the Dish Network HD pack channels. I had a 6000 before and sold it on Ebay because I was getting ready for the 921 but I could not pass up the $149 deal plus I was missing great HD picture.


----------



## Rickybaby (Nov 8, 2003)

dbdsac said:


> I bet it is! I'm really looking forward to it...hopefully by this weekend I should see it for myself  Have you had a chance to check out the OTA HD with this unit? If so, how well does it process it?


Oh yea. That's the first thing I did. When you signup for the HD Pak you get 4 channels. But OTA I get 7 (2,4,5,7,13,19,50) for a total of 11 HD channels. The local PBS station (5) looks the best.

I was a little concerned because I have a 43 inch Samsung DLP which has a native resolution of 720P and supposedly the 6000u was not real good at upconvert/downconvert. But it wasn't a problem because all but one of the locals is in 1080i. So when the 6000 is set to output in 1080i it doesn't touch the signal and the TV itself downconverts to 720p for display. The TV has an excellent reputation for handling up/down conversion.

Anyway, the picture sure looks sweet. Watched some of the Monday night FB game and the picture was amazing !!!

The only thing to worry about with OTA is signal reception thru the antenna. I went up to Radio Shack and bought a cheapie antenna. Then went back and bought 2 more. I ended up keeping one and returning the other two. The guys are radio shack were cool about it. The antenna's were $20-$60.

I get pretty good signal strength (>80%) for most channels using the cheapie RS antenna. But occasionally the 8VSB will lose signal integrity. The picture will get all goofy but recovers after a few seconds. Some people have reported that when that happens the 6000u will completely lock up. I haven't seen that and the breakup doesn't occur all that frequently so it hasn't bothered me yet. From what I gather the occasional breakup happens to everyone and even if you're not using the 6000u/8VSB.

One other thing thats goofy is that I have to turn on the power to the 6000u before turning on the TV. If I turn the TV on first and then the 6000u, the TV can't quite sync to the signal so the picture is all screwed up. We normally did it the other way around because the DLP units take about 20 seconds to come on (like the old, old, days ... you have to let the TV warm up). So I just had to teach the wife to turn the STB on FIRST.

Setting up the OTA channels was kinda strange only because I hadn't ever done it before. The 8VSB comes with a little manual and in the back of the manual there is a link to a website that has the channel numbers for OTA broadcasts in all major HD broadcast areas. So you will need to lookup Sacremento and find the channel numbers. It will be something like OTA channel 5 is broadcast on high def number 32. So you will need to go into the setup and try to tune in 32. When you tune it in, it tells you what the signal strenght is (so you can orient the antenna). Once you add 32 in, the set itself adds it as local channel 5 so when you change channels or use the guide it looks like channel 5 even though you added 32. Like I said, kinda strange.

I'm really looking forward to watching some college hoops in high def.

Rick


----------



## jdolby (Oct 14, 2003)

Mark Duffy called a few hours ago and told me that the 6000u's were here and my install would be Monday 11/24.
Pushed up my original install date back 1 week exactly. Good customer service. 
I hope those who have received there install are enjoying HD.

JD
(still patiently waiting)


----------



## Neutron (Oct 2, 2003)

I should be getting my 6000u today between 12-5!!


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

Got it installed yesterday afternoon. Of course the install guy said that this was the first 6000 that he installed by himself!!! He did talk to his super several times to get it right. At first they were going to charge me for using a DP adapter, but I promptly told them that the CO CSR says all parts INCLUDED!. So I got new DishPro twin LNBs on the Dish 500, New DP LNB on the 61.5 & a FREE DP adapter for the line run to the 6000 as well as a new 3:4 switch! Now I am actually fully setup for the 921 whenever it finally comes out. The 6000 is a second receiver along side my 501 for my Sony HDTV. The 6000 I got was new & not refurbished like some got. It did not already have the 8vsb so unfortunately no duplication.

The installer did forget to have the HD pack started! So I had to call back. 

The Dish HD is great. The clarity is better than the OTA channels that I am getting. I agree Insectia was stunning. However the French guy does get annoying fast!!

The setup of OTA HD channels was easy & I like the % readout. Much better than the Samsung 151 which I am now selling on Ebay. I should be able to recoup my $149 easily!!!!

I did notice that keeping the 6000 set at 1080i was better than changing to 720p. My Sony's native is 768.

I am looking forward to daily great HD!!

Robert


----------



## Neutron (Oct 2, 2003)

I got mine installed just now.

I am loving it!! I did notice that getting the OTA Digitals in my area was a pain, but I think I have the antenna set up to where it will get all of the channels with about 75% on the meter.

I am not used to the interface like the 510 and 301 are set up. I have noticed that the local channels I get from DISH aren't listed with their respective channel numbers like my 510 and 301 have them.


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

Neutron said:


> I got mine installed just now.
> 
> I am loving it!! I did notice that getting the OTA Digitals in my area was a pain, but I think I have the antenna set up to where it will get all of the channels with about 75% on the meter.
> 
> I am not used to the interface like the 510 and 301 are set up. I have noticed that the local channels I get from DISH aren't listed with their respective channel numbers like my 510 and 301 have them.


I think that any signal over 60% should be good. The digital channels are listed as such by they virtual number. When selected, the call letters are seen & you have to select again! I little bit of a pain. However, under the "Add DTV" button where you scan them in, you can select the channel on the left, hit Add DTV, then on that page spell a name for it. I just put ABC, NBC ,etc. Now, the "ABC" name I chose, will show up under the guide.

THe only other problem I have is that I just got a Harmony remote (GREAT!!!). Its so easy to program via online. It however cannot distinguish between the 6000 & 501 since they use the same codes. So I get a lot of on\off of opposite receivers!

Robert


----------



## Neutron (Oct 2, 2003)

has anyone noticed this with their 6000?

On my TV's setup screen it now has a green tint to it. Also, every so often the video will go so nuts, that I have to turn both the receiver and Tv for a few seconds to get it to go back to normal. I never had this problem with my 510 or DVD player. Also, the 6000 will not let me use the aspect button on my TV remote to change the aspect there. I have to use the * button on the sat remote.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2003)

Neutron said:


> has anyone noticed this with their 6000?
> 
> On my TV's setup screen it now has a green tint to it. Also, every so often the video will go so nuts, that I have to turn both the receiver and Tv for a few seconds to get it to go back to normal. I never had this problem with my 510 or DVD player. Also, the 6000 will not let me use the aspect button on my TV remote to change the aspect there. I have to use the * button on the sat remote.


The aspect button is controlled by your TV, not the 6000. My Panasonic works like that however. The ASPECT button only works on SD inputs. With HD inputs, the TV expects the tuner to set the aspect ratio. I think you are seeing expected behavior.


----------



## Neutron (Oct 2, 2003)

Napster said:


> The aspect button is controlled by your TV, not the 6000. My Panasonic works like that however. The ASPECT button only works on SD inputs. With HD inputs, the TV expects the tuner to set the aspect ratio. I think you are seeing expected behavior.


I get the no symbol when I try to change the aspect on the TV remote, but the Sat * button will take care of it.

I have a JVC HDTV by the way.

I still don't understand the green tint on my TV's set up screen though or the reason the picture freaks out from time to time. It caves in and the colors go nuts.


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

Neutron said:


> I get the no symbol when I try to change the aspect on the TV remote, but the Sat * button will take care of it.
> 
> I have a JVC HDTV by the way.
> 
> I still don't understand the green tint on my TV's set up screen though or the reason the picture freaks out from time to time. It caves in and the colors go nuts.


Hopefully you do not have a bad video chip on the 6000!?!?

I too have found that on the 6000 & my previous Samsung 151 (BTW, already sold on Ebay for $175!) the STB controls the aspect when in HD mode. I would rather use the aspect mode on my Tv (better) but I can live with it. The default aspect for the 6000 is "normal" which then allows for 16*9 easily. My TV sets itself at "Full" for HD inputs. I think this allows for normal 16*9 display.

Robert


----------



## dbdsac (Nov 17, 2003)

I received my brand new 6000u and 8vsb Friday as promised...$149 total. HDTV is awesome!


----------



## RNorm (Nov 14, 2003)

My install was Saturday. It went well though long (as the installer had to move my 301 to a new room upstairs). But this was worth the wait. The OTA channels are great (some even crisper than the Dish HD channels). If you have not tried to contact Dish Corporate to get this offer, what are you waiting for? Contact them *today* before this deal is gone!


----------



## DBSJedi (Mar 25, 2002)

I'm still pondering the decision to do this deal or just buy a MyHD card for my spare PC and use that as a receiver for local OTA HD stuff. The 6000 cannot record, correct? The thing is .. the Dish deal is what.. $150 with a necessary $10/month HD sub, right? The MyHD card is like $289. I am just interested in getting my HD locals and being able to record them. I guess the card would be a better option for me in the long run. Currently I am using a roof antenna for my locals and have some ghosting on those channels. I understand a digital tuner would eliminate this problem as well as allow me to finally see what HDTV looks like on my HDTV-ready set.


----------



## RNorm (Nov 14, 2003)

Luke, let the force be with you. I got the Dish Deal for $150 and *DID NOT * have to subscribe to Dish's HD Channels (which are sparse for now). My primary reason for getting this deal was that their receiver with the 8vsb module was simply more cost effective way to get the Broadcast OTA HD Channels that I knew were out there. The 6000u fits the OTA HD Bill and I saved about $150 (as the Samsung OTA runs generally about $300).

As I and others have mentioned before, Email the corporate office of Dish and get this deal before its gone...I've had an HD Ready TV since January and am only now just really seeing the HD difference in my own home (not some nice HD feed seei in the store). In fact, my wife was so impressed with the improved quality of HD over regular programming that she now wants to get 50-60 in HDTV to replace the 32inch that we just got...And believe me..i'm not complaining!!


----------



## dschlack (Nov 24, 2003)

I e-mailed them Thursday, they still haven't responsed. [email protected] right?


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

dschlack said:


> I e-mailed them Thursday, they still haven't responsed. [email protected] right?


Its [email protected]

Robert


----------



## dschlack (Nov 24, 2003)

Thanks. I found it in another forum.


----------



## jeffwtux (Apr 27, 2002)

Just in case you people still think that Dish screws over their longtime customers, when it comes to HDTV this isn't true right now. The $149 deal only offered to longtime customer is outstanding. Meanwhile a potential new customer must either wait for the 811 indefinitely before becoming a customer or get screwed and not be able to get an HDTV for at least 1.5 years. Of course when it finally does come, the FreeDish claim forms I have seen indicated that they can get an 811 plus a 301 for free or an 811 plus 2 301s for free with a 2 year agreement, so once it's offered new customers will be lucky, but the ones who just became customers will be getting screwed. Of course, personally I don't care as I still don't have an HDTV and am quite fine with my 508. I think Dish is screwing its middle term customers more than it's long time customers now.


----------



## DBSJedi (Mar 25, 2002)

Still thinking about this deal since it sounds so great. How well will this receiver work with TiVo? I realize my TiVo won't be able to record the HD/SD material, but I think I can rig it up so i can either tune regular stuff on the TiVo and HD stuff for when I want to watch it. It sounds like a cheaper option if I don't have to pay $10/month for the HD package and at least I will be able to watch my digital locals OTA. This would be replacing my inferior 2700 basic receiver if I go through with the deal. So will TiVo work with it? i'm keeping my Dishplayer (I don't care what anyway says about that)


----------



## buddhawood (Nov 4, 2003)

DBSJedi said:


> Still thinking about this deal since it sounds so great. How well will this receiver work with TiVo? I realize my TiVo won't be able to record the HD/SD material, but I think I can rig it up so i can either tune regular stuff on the TiVo and HD stuff for when I want to watch it. It sounds like a cheaper option if I don't have to pay $10/month for the HD package and at least I will be able to watch my digital locals OTA. This would be replacing my inferior 2700 basic receiver if I go through with the deal. So will TiVo work with it? i'm keeping my Dishplayer (I don't care what anyway says about that)


The 6000 will work fine with TIVO now that the IR bug is fixed. I'm using one with my Tivo now. I have to admit that even though I have almost all networks available in HD OTA, I rarely watch it in HD because I've been spoiled and can not stand to watch commercials any longer. I can't wait for HDTIVO.


----------



## DBSJedi (Mar 25, 2002)

buddhawood said:


> The 6000 will work fine with TIVO now that the IR bug is fixed. I'm using one with my Tivo now. I have to admit that even though I have almost all networks available in HD OTA, I rarely watch it in HD because I've been spoiled and can not stand to watch commercials any longer. I can't wait for HDTIVO.


That's good to know that it works ok with TiVo, but I too dislike commercials and that's my main reason for being pvr-crazy. It's starting to make sense to me now to get the MyHD card, so I will be able to get HDTV and record it. I heard the HDTV-TiVo will be priced around $999. Ouch! I love my TiVo though. I hacked mine so it records at 720x480 and displays that way on my TV (well maybe not since it is only s-video, but it looks sharper than the TiVo default resolution at best quality). I usually watch my network shows 20 minutes into them, for the sole purpose of skipping commercials 30 seconds at a time, so I never have to watch them all the way through an hour show. Thanks for the input. Now I am siding to the hd card for my extra PC (I don't find it inconvenient using a PC as a tuner.. I use it to watch some movies on my 57" Sony now with no problems).


----------



## jdolby (Oct 14, 2003)

Finally, I got my 6000u installed yesterday. New quad LBN's for 3 box setup. The installer used my sw21 for 1 box and said the quad LBN has a built in switch. Anyways, HD looks good but I was soon bored by the 4 channel selection. Gotta get a "must carry" dish now to get HBO & CBS HD. No OTA HD here. 
Why can't dish move those 2 HD channels to 110 or 119?
I think it would save them alot of money.
Installer said if I get the "must carry" dish I would need the "crappy" 64 switch.
I wish dish would offer more HD content. I got Dish because I am in the boonies TV signal wise. 

Overall pleased, but STILL patiently waiting for more HD channels.

JD


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

If superdish gets put on hold today, I will add the dish 300 for 61.5
I can't get anything locally in HD here either, no use of me to put up an antenna.
We'll see what we learn from the retailer chat today.


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

jdolby said:


> Finally, I got my 6000u installed yesterday. New quad LBN's for 3 box setup. The installer used my sw21 for 1 box and said the quad LBN has a built in switch. Anyways, HD looks good but I was soon bored by the 4 channel selection. Gotta get a "must carry" dish now to get HBO & CBS HD. No OTA HD here.
> Why can't dish move those 2 HD channels to 110 or 119?
> I think it would save them alot of money.
> Installer said if I get the "must carry" dish I would need the "crappy" 64 switch.
> ...


Other threads have identified that Dish has already mirrored all the 61.5 HD channels onto 105 for use by its own testers. They really seem to want to get rid of 61.5 by next year! I got the 61.5 dish during the summer using the "must carry" excuse in anticipation of getting a HD box.

RObert


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Looks like in the near future they are going to move HD over to 110 now?


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

I emailed Mr. Duffy 10 days ago to inquire about the $149 offer and I also mentioned my concern with the supposed shortage of units. I was informed that supply isn't a problem and we then settled on an install date of Monday Nov 24th. On saturday, the 22nd, I received a call informing me that they (AEI...the independent installer) didn't receive a 6000 in their shipment and I would have to reschedule. I said I would have to call back and let them know about a future install date because I was too mad to think. I wasn't mad about having to wait longer for HD, I was mad because I was using vacation time from work that I could not give back and now I had no reason to use it.....a complete waste for me. I call the number I had originally reached Duffy at and I was told by whoever I talked to that I was "lucky" to receive a whole 2 days notice because most people don't find out about reschedules until the day before. I was also told that new appt's within the next couple of weeks only have about a 50/50 chance of happening because of the unknown of if there will be a 6000 in the shipment. What???? What kind of a company makes appt's with stating that there's only a 50% chance they will even follow through with it? I received an apologetic call from Mr Duffy on the 22nd and he explained that he gave AEI my number and instructed them to call only after they definitely had a 6000 in and THEN we could set up a time for install. Finally, today, 11/25/2003..I received a voice mail from AEI informing me that a 6000 was in for me and they wanted to do the install this friday. I then called them and they told me that actually they had made a mistake and there WASN'T a 6000 in the shipment. Um....hello....how is the company still in business? The only reason I'm not losing my mind, is that DSL is coming to my house 12/2/2003......however, DSL horror stories are all around also. 

Point of all of this.....be prepared for a long wait, and schedule install on a day off....don't waste paid or unpaid time off of work..


Someday soon: HDTV....espn....(ota)nbc,cbs,abc,fox

P.S. Why doesn't dish broadcast the WB in hd via superstation package????


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

lionsrule said:


> .......
> P.S. Why doesn't dish broadcast the WB in hd via superstation package????


I agree, it would be nicefor them to offer WB & UPN in HD as a Superstation pak. I would pay extra since in most areas, these 2 networks are hard to get OTA (esp. UPN).

Robert

PS the wait is worth it when HD arrives!
PSS check out: HDTV Magazine 
Click on subscribe. It is a great DAILY email with info on all available HD programming for the day. WORTH EVERY PENNY!!!!


----------



## dschlack (Nov 24, 2003)

tahoerob said:


> Its [email protected]
> 
> Robert


Haven't received reply yet.

What's the exec 800 number?


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

dschlack said:


> Haven't received reply yet.
> 
> What's the exec 800 number?


Just read on another forum that the $149 deal has officially EXPIRED due to running out of 6000s!

You have to wait a week for a $399 811.

Robert


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2003)

Thank you for your recent e-mail regarding your interest in the model 6000U
receiver. At this time, due to a lack of inventory, we are no longer
offering the receiver at the promotional rate. 

We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience you may have experienced as the
satisfaction of our customers is of great importance to us. 

Sincerely, 

Micky Moschetti
Executive Office of Soraya Cartwright
Echostar Communications Corporation


The receivers is question are refurbished models. At this time, we are
looking into offering the model 811 receiver at a promotional rate. I have
no firm details as of yet, but this could be an alternative to the model
6000U receiver.

Sincerely,

Micky Moschetti
Executive Office of Soraya Cartwright
Echostar Communications Corporation


----------



## Ransack (Nov 30, 2003)

Wow, less than 2 weeks ago, a Dish CSR told me the 6000 $149 deal was thru the end of January. They must have blasted through their inventory and severly underestimated the demand at that price point. Oh well


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

Ransack said:


> Wow, less than 2 weeks ago, a Dish CSR told me the 6000 $149 deal was thru the end of January. They must have blasted through their inventory and severly underestimated the demand at that price point. Oh well


This just goes to show the power of information found on the internet. I think the demand jumped once the backend email route was published in this & other HDTV\satellite forums!!!!!!!!

I am glad that I did not wait. I am still going to upgrade to the 921 when available & hopefully can still sell this 6000 for at least my cost on Ebay!

Robert


----------



## DBSJedi (Mar 25, 2002)

Ransack said:


> Wow, less than 2 weeks ago, a Dish CSR told me the 6000 $149 deal was thru the end of January. They must have blasted through their inventory and severly underestimated the demand at that price point. Oh well


Looks like I stick with my MyHD card idea then since this deal seems to have quickly evaporated.


----------

